# New Years - I need ideas/suggestions



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I am looking for a place to go on New Years that is quiet and will not have (21 year old ) drunks.

I do not want to be surrounded by the intolerable, drunken masses.

I want something like a *quiet* restaurant/coffee shop, preferably somewhere where I can enjoy a nice *beer* by the *fireplace *while *watching the countdown on a TV.*

Not to sound like I am placing myself on a pedestal, but I don't want party animal scum in my atmosphere. I do not want screaming, yelling, bumping, fighting, dancing, or any such nonsense.

Is there a place with class/certain level of maturity where a man and woman can just talk over a drink and have a quick new years celebration at midnight?

It can't be too far from the Mississauga/GTA area. I'm not picky about what the restaurant offers, it just needs to have class, needs to be quiet, and must be open until 1am.

Suggestions?

Oh, and there's no way in hell I'm paying a cover/entrance fee.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> I am looking for a place to go on New Years that is quiet and will not have (21 year old ) drunks.


That's a difficult thing to do on New Years, since everyone will be in the party mood...but..I used to live in Mississauga.... (try saying that after a 
few drinks...)
... in the 70s/80s..so I did know of a nice eatery on Dundas St. E in Mississauga. 

ahem..!
Madame et Messieur; ...as a suggestion, may I present The Castile.... 
with atmosphere d'elegance for your dining experience and pleasure?

It also features a piano bar.. if you wish to treat your date to "Taco d'Belle" first for "dinner".. and then go just for a drink or two at a nice piano bar atmosphere...
in the interest of pure frugalness...of course. 

May I suggest to take the video tour...and check out the wine list?
http://www.lacastile.com/



> I do not want to be surrounded by the intolerable, drunken masses.


Which is very common by 00.00 midnight on Jan 1, 2012...er..hic!
Happy New Year!....hic!...hey buddy..I er jes wanna compliment yer nice hat yer wearing!..hic! 



> I want something like a *quiet* restaurant/coffee shop, preferably somewhere where I can enjoy a nice *beer* by the *fireplace *while *watching the countdown on a TV.*
> 
> Ah yes..a quiet tete et tete atmosphere, free of loud conversations where on cannot even talk to one's date without shouting at her ..to be heard.
> (loud boisterous couples in table next to you...forcing
> ...


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I am not sure where you live specifically, but if you'll be anywhere near the downtown area note the subways are absolutely packed for this celebration. I did it one year and we did find a place that matches what you are looking for, though I couldn't tell you where it was or what it was called. Too long ago now. Point is the service was top notch, it was open late and had good patrons. Glad I did it but don't need to do it again.

Ultimately though, what you are describing sounds like home. Why not make a nice evening like the one you describe at home or in a hotel? Some hotels have nice lounges and restaurants.

If you're set on going 'out' with the masses, all you really have to do is walk around and size up the places as you're walking by.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The masses in NA are into the binge drinking thing. The only goal is to drink beyond your limit asap and get a big hangover. Drinking culture is not the same in other countries, but to go against the masses you'll have to spend more, or just stay at home


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

I think it'd be hard to find something to fit all of those criteria apart from a nice dinner at home or a small party with a few close friends.

The cover thing is tricky unless you can find a local coffee shop doing something special. Probably an independent one might be a better choice? I know the Starbucks by me had a little independent event for Nuit Blanche.

Of course you could always spend New Years with the nuns...


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> I want something like a *quiet* restaurant/coffee shop, preferably somewhere where I can enjoy a nice *beer* by the *fireplace *while *watching the countdown on a TV.*
> 
> Is there a place with class/certain level of maturity where a man and woman can just talk over a drink and have a quick new years celebration at midnight?


Sounds like "home" is the obvious answer as it will meet almost all of those criteria. Suggest getting a bunch of appetizer-type foods - smoked salmon, good French bread, bacon-wrapped scallops, spanakopita, special cheeses, etc. along with some good beer and wine. Usually does the trick for my family.

If you really have to get out some churches offer a New Years pot luck, but you probably will have to forgo the beer.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Spidey said:


> Sounds like "home" is the obvious answer as it will meet almost all of those criteria. Suggest getting a bunch of appetizer-type foods - smoked salmon, good French bread, bacon-wrapped scallops, spanakopita, special cheeses, etc. along with* some good beer and wine.* Usually does the trick for my family.


MMMMM!.what's your address Spidey?
....."Momma!..I'm coming home!" 

Don't worry about the wine, Spidey..I have some bottles of $6.95 California's finest, sitting in my "private stock" "maturing" cellars....

Kaejs..bring some of that "Taco-Belle..dipping sauce"...
to compliment all the fine food Spidey is serving us..of
course....


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Why not do something entirely diffierent..mix it up a lil' ....
Before I moved to vancouver, I lived in the GTA (Milton) area - My family has a cottage in Beaverton Ont. One of the really neat things we used to do was to rent an ice-fishing hut for the evening. Try it - get a few friends together, bring mulled wine, food, maybe a few board games. It's all very relaxing, warm inside etc. There is a glow from the ice inside the hut that is gives it an ethereal expereince...who knows..maybe you'll catch a few whitefish. cross-country skiing (Hardwood Hills) by moonlight is another idea if you don't like option 1? 
there are many wonderful places to be on a quiet night with your sweetheart.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

an ice-fishing hut. Black mac did you say an ice-fishing hut on new year's eve.

this has got to be *the* party of the year. OK to bring champagne, it can be stored til midnight in the snow outside.

so who's bringing what. There are great cooks in this forum.

who'll do the music. Live or recorded. Live is better. Has anybody got a fiddle.

i have a couple small african drums, can lend em. One is monkeyskin stretched over a large tin can. The other is a smallish wooden slab with playable umbrella spokes standing off it (actually sounds very pretty.)

we can invite karen's granddaughter but she's probably booked up already ...

i just have 2 concerns, how many huts do they have to rent & also we've had such a mild winter onset so far, will the ice be thick enough by new year's to support a big crowd plus a dozen tents.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> Live is better. Has anybody got a fiddle.
> 
> we can invite karen's granddaughter but she's probably booked up already ...


Even if she was agreeable, would you pay airfare + limo + first rate accomodation to a musician, top notch luthier, artist, recording star etc..
then of course you need to invite Karen and a videographer to record the special event..then there's Karen's granddaughters fee for playing..
sounds like the "12 days of Christmas" where they arrive at the final cost..
better sell some of that "gold" you "may" have first!..


Besides getting 6 geese a-laying and 7 swans a-swimming on frozen lake may take some doing on New Years eve!

Ok, ok! moving on to the festivities and merriment...
9 ladies dancing and a fiddler par excellence to keep them dancing is going to cost you big time to transport them to the lake and back..but for that one New Year's eve party
it would be "Priceless"..and of course, for everything else there is Mastercard Platinum..
but I'm not sure $10,000) would cover it for 9 Irish Dancers + 1 fiddler..
Karen?...would you say that is about right?



> i just have 2 concerns, how many* huts do they have to rent & also we've had such a mild winter onset so far, will the ice be thick enough by new year's to support a big crowd plus a dozen tents.*


Ok,better get another Platinum MC, to have Search and Rescue, ice testers, Ambulance, mobile hospital..in case the ice cracks from all that weight requiring emergency services to treat people for hypothermia falling
in ice cold lake water! 

Search and Rescue planes & helicopters don't come cheap in a crisis....
oh yes, maybe better get another Platinum MC for the legal costs and settlements
from guests that will sue if they fall in...
So instead of "12 drummers drummin')..add a $$$$$$ contingency fund for 13 lawyers-a-suing. ( handling lawsuits against you!)


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> we can invite karen's granddaughter


Suddenly, I think ice fishing is a good idea.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

HP...
I would suggest a nice, freshly made Tortiere (look up some good french-canadian recipes) - with a generous helping of home-made pear chutney on the side.

as for music, I plan to learn the bagpipes - but you seem too kind to subject that kind of torture on...perhaps in a few years.

you have a good point on the ice-thickness question - perhaps a nice moon-lit cross-country skiing adventure along thr shoreline of Lake Simcoe or at Hardwood Hills in Oro Twp near Orillia. They have a wonderful lodge there with many couples that I expect would love to raise a toast at mid-night! 

What about snow-shoeing. - I've heard it's good for those who don't take to cross-country skiing

..but do anything..anything ...anyplace OTHER than a bar on New Year's(pulleeze!)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hey carverScrooge we'll also need a couple of ski-doos. So far i'm bringing a couple of mumm's cordon rouge brut plus my 2 drums plus my 12-pound clove-studded diamond-scored olde/english/colonial/virginia baked ham with its special brandy/raisin/orange sauce.

the other ski-doo is to transport, er, excessive jollymakers back to shore.

early in the evening, though, it would be your personal & glorious chariot to the ice huts. You are coming, right, carverman ? and you're bringing at least one of your fabulous hand-made guitars, right ?

i am a hopeless weak-kneed romantic sucker for bagpipes. One blast on the pipe chanter & i am jelly. The musician doesn't even need to blow up his bag.

but back to the ice party on new year's eve. Musicians get rides & they don't have to bring food or drink items. I wonder if they will like those vanilla-tinged chocolate martinis, somebody is sure to bring some.

as for invitations, everybody is invited.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Humble please share that recipe for the Orange sauce!!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We have open house every New Year's Eve for friends and family, we do Steak and Lobster , Garlic Shrimp ,bunch of salads ,baked stuff potatoes etc. For the late crowd we have finger foods , dips ,homemade chili and of course lots of beverages.The kids are invited , we set up the family room for them with their movies and games and we make them fruit punch and apple cider while the adults stay in the bar area with our hot butter rum .


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Sure sounds like fun! And Meredie's not a "limo and first-rate accomodation" kind of girl - she loves an adventure and would much rather be able to say she spent a night in an ice hut! She plays the fiddle too, so we'd have a guitarist and a fiddler all in one!

But you're right, Carverman - I couldn't possibly miss the fun. And besides, I'd have to be there to protect her from KaeJS!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> hey c*arverScrooge* we'll also need a couple of ski-doos. So far i'm bringing a couple of mumm's cordon rouge brut plus my 2 drums plus my *12-pound clove-studded diamond-scored olde/english/colonial/virginia baked ham with its special brandy/raisin/orange sauce.*


Scrooge..I like that! Slurp! <carverScrooge drooling and licking his lips>...
yes..that 12 pound ..with lots of adjectives/decorations..but what's
for dessert? You have to serve some kind of dessert to compliment the meal. Plum puddin'? 



> the other ski-doo is to transport, er, excessive jollymakers back to shore.


In that case, you need water wings on the skidoo and life jackets, because after drinking a toast to the New Year..or two..or three, I would not be sitting on the back of yer skidoo running around some unknown lake..
of course...
you know all about open water and driving skidoos in the
dark..after having some champagne toasts... being a bad combination?



> early in the evening, though, it would be your personal & glorious chariot to the ice huts. You are coming, right, carverman ? and you're bringing at least one of your fabulous hand-made guitars, right ?


Yes one of my handmade Les Pauls and a stacked Marshall
amp...for that long 100watt sustained wail..."shud ald
acquaitance be forgot"...



> i am a hopeless weak-kneed romantic sucker for bagpipes. One blast on the pipe chanter & i am jelly. The musician doesn't even need to blow up his bag.


Hmmm..11 pipers piping, now there's a thought..heck why not get the whole Toronto Police Pipe band up there...then of course you will need 12 drummers..starting to get expensive here!

At least this way if the neighbours around the lake (who want a quiet New Years eve) call the "cops" for excessive noise..they don't have to hurry...they are already there! 



> as for invitations, everybody is invited.




Well that sure is nice, even if it's a "virtual party" you are organizing.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I will steam a plum pudding...with hard sauce.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I made a plum pudding today was accused of putting too much alcohol in it ,Now I have to eat that with lots of sauce and make another batch ha!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> early in the evening, though, it would be your personal & glorious chariot to the ice huts. You are coming, right, carverman ? and *you're bringing at least one of your fabulous hand-made guitars, *right ?


Hey!..who told you about my fabulous hand made guitars? I don't think I mentioned here about my life's desire to become a world reknown luthier?
PS> I'm no where near being one yet..but I would like to play one on TV someday. 



> i am a hopeless weak-kneed romantic sucker for bagpipes. One blast on the pipe chanter & i am jelly. The musician doesn't even need to blow up his bag.


Aye!..."sound the pibroch loud en clear..rise and follow Charlie!"

That eerie haunting drone and swirl of ye pipes en chanter....makes ya wanna wear a kilt .don't it laddie...
but does a true Scotsman wear any under it?

"The Gaelic word pìobaireachd simply means "pipe music", but it has been adapted into English as piobaireachd or pibroch. In Gaelic, this, the "great music" of the GHB is referred to as ceòl mòr, and "light music" (such as marches and dance tunes) is referred to as ceòl beag. "

Clever use of a sheep's stomach laddie!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> She plays the fiddle too, so we'd have a guitarist and a fiddler all in one!
> 
> But you're right, Carverman - I couldn't possibly miss the fun. And besides, I'd have to be there to protect her from KaeJS!


But....I thought this whole discussion was about somewhere quiet for
KaeJS and his date to go on New Year's eve?
..so are you saying his date is a "one man woman..
..but he's a two timing man?"


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know about that - but I wouldn't want to take any chances! (Not that it would be up to me, of course!) And who knows, he might be a good catch - it seems he's going to be a wealthy man one of these days!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> it seems he's going to be a wealthy man one of these days!


Kaejs?...maybe so, but not if he eats anymore of that flavorful-microbial-laced-meatsauce at Taco-Hell... which reminds me of that Kenny Rogers song.."the Gambler"..
"you have to know when to hold them', know when to fold them"

..but for this New Years eve..in the words of the immortal Mr. Humphrey Bogart..."play it again Sam"

" You must remember this .... A kiss is still a kiss... A sigh is just a sigh .. The fundamental things apply...As time goes by. And when two lovers woo,...They still say, "I love you".. On that you can rely...... No matter what the future brings... As time goes by."


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

A wonderful song - one of my favourites (but we know that Kae won't approve - there's no doubt about that!) I think I'll find it on Youtube and post it in the Music thread.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

_" Yes one of my handmade Les Pauls and a stacked Marshall
amp...for that long 100watt sustained wail...'shud ald
acquaitance be forgot'.."._


this should be the Auld Lang Syne of a lifetime ... more than 100 massed voices, outdoors, in the dead of winter, echoing across a frozen lake.

speaking of the dead of winter, it'll be only 2 more days of darkness until december 21st, when the hours of daylight will once again begin getting longer


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> Well that sure is nice, even if it's a "virtual party" you are organizing.


In that case, being away won't matter at all, so please, do count me IN. I'll bring flavoured coffee, LOL! [how *k*ool is technology that we can all attend this virtual party, eh?]. 

I'll be celebrating my 2nd year at CMF also; wow, how time flies when you're learning & *having fun.* 

*HP:* thanks for inviting us all to the party; as usual HP/Carverman full of humour. 

*Karen:* do not worry about KaeJS; to keep Meredie safe, she [and you] can stay at my place. 

Now I'll go find another song we might play at CMF's New Year's Eve Virtual Party!.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> speaking of the dead of winter, it'll be only 2 more days of darkness until december 21st, when the hours of daylight will once again begin getting longer


Even though Dec 20th is the start of the winter solistace..I noticed that on the weather channel the sunset time (4:20pm) has stopped decreasing in the Ottawa latitudes about 3 or 4 days ago..so there is obviously a meteorlogical explanation
that skews the calender dates between Autumnal eqinox and Winter Solistace.

Tilt of the earth..suns shadows landing at different lattitudes...what?

and..while we are discussing calendar/seasonal changes..what is this 1/4 day all about?... that they don't tack onto the modern day calender as we know it, 
but tack on an extra day every 4 years and call it a "leap year". 

I wonder when the astronomers calculated the orbit of the earth around the sun, how they arrived at the 1/4 day..because everything has to be observed from the earths view point..and we all know that can lead to error..
for instance..at the speed of light..theoritically speaking..we become light to the observer any where else in the universe..

yet sitting inside a space ship capable of propelling us at 299,792,458 meters per second!.....everything appears to be normal.

...and how did Einstein calculate E = mc2 when he never actually rode in a space ship and there were no Cray super computers at the time, when he came up with the formula of relativity? Pure mathematical genius....or just lucky?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> In that case, being away won't matter at all, so please, do count me IN. I'll bring flavoured coffee, LOL! [how *k*ool is technology that we can all attend this virtual party, eh?].


Virtual parties are the thing these days..you can throw them as lavish as
you want T.g...bring your bar code reader Tassimo expresso
coffee machine, lots of exotic-organic-grown-in the-mountains of Peru coffee beans...
hand picked and roasted by selected muscular sweating body builder peasant boys....
that have that salacious smiles on their faces... as you accept the roasted coffee packet from Juan Valdez ..and do a second take look back as you bring it over to the coffee grinder..and
wondering about...if you were in another place in another time....

See what I mean about Virtual Parties..they can be a lot of fun..because
1: they cost nothing in terms of real money
2. They are a figment of your imagination
3. You can be anybody you want to be at these parties

Now you going by the "persona of great confidence"..Toronto.gal...
you need to be pampered in many ways..for your great advice to all on CMF deserves recognition ..being serious all the time T.g...is not good for the soul..so you have to let loose in a wild and wooly way sometimes..and the Virtual Party is just the ticket..

Now T.g...I vill assume the persona of Dr. Sigmund Freud...
Please..lie down on my couch and tell me vat you dislike...
<Carver..er Dr.Freud> looking at his watch to set the time for virtual billing to his "clients"...


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I volunteer to supply DVDs for this virtual party! Here are my top picks - feel free to add to your wishlist and I'll see about getting them added to the rotation:

1. National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
2. A Christmas Story (with Ralphy and his red riber bb gun, you'll shoot your eye out)
3. An American Christmas Carol (1979 classic with Henry Winkler as Scrooge and RH THompson as Cratchit)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

The very salacious Juan Valdez, LOL.










Your post was so hilarious Carverman; I wish I had your natural sense of humour, but unfortunately I was born serious, though I love to *laff.* 

*TRM:* you gotta include some disco songs, otherwise, KaeJS won't forgive you.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm thinking the ice will still be too thin to support any fishing huts by new year's this year, let alone 100 stompin dancin hootin revellers.

so i'm looking around for a silver weathered-wood abandoned farmhouse that we could rent. Then people could cross-country ski or snowshoe as they pleased.

buddy teams only for safety reasons, plus everyone would have to wear one of those headlamp flashlights. It will be pitch black, no light except stars & moon if we're lucky & if the night is clear.

if there's no road in, we'd need at least a couple of skidoos. Have to transport in a propane space heater with its own exhaust flue, because the original chimney will probably be unsafe (note to self: ask carverman to please figure out how to set up the temporary flue).

an advantage of terra firma is that we could build a gigantic roaring bonfire outside (not the farmhouse) (note to self: transport enuf firewood on the skidoo).

another advantage is that the tables for food & drinks can be set up inside a reasonably cozy heated room. Ice-fishing huts are too small to shelter large buffet tables, while putting em outside - on the ice itself - would be iffy in case it would snow or storm (note to self: need more food, one large ham plus one plum pudding are not enough).

finally, another advantage of a farmhouse is not being right smack on open black freezing-cold water. Don't want to lose any cmf forum members who might fall in after too many libations.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

carverman said:


> Kaejs?...maybe so, but not if he eats anymore of that flavorful-microbial-laced-meatsauce at Taco-Hell... which reminds me of that Kenny Rogers song.."the Gambler"..
> "you have to know when to hold them', know when to fold them"


Nasty. Please don't remind me.

I will never go back to that place. 



Toronto.gal said:


> *Karen:* do not worry about KaeJS; *to keep Meredie safe, she, KaeJS, and yourself can stay at my place.*


Fixed. 

I promise I won't eat any Taco Hell that night. 



Toronto.gal said:


> *TRM:* you gotta include some disco songs, otherwise, KaeJS won't forgive you.


That's alright. I'm sure TRM won't forgive me after all these quotes. =p


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> .


Very nice..a veritable palace, I may add. Comes with natural a/c.. so nobody can complain about the heat from the (virtual) fireplace..which will more than likely be full of bird and squirrel nests. 

Now at -10 to -15c, it will require some form of heat as imbibbing alcoholic drinks dilates the blood vessels and
you start to shiver after you start to feel warm...so
if no St. Bernard dogs come to your aid with a cognac
mini-barrel tied to it's neck.....

May I suggest to staple 3 mil poly plastic over the open windows before hand, to keep as much heat in as possible.

If you are serious about using a propane heater..please be aware of oxygen depletion + carbon dioxide or worse still carbon monoxide coming out of the exhaust on those larger construction propane heaters. They will heat up the hacienda
very quickly, but so will they use up the oxygen, so you want to have it on a table (or something) close to an open window where it will suck in the combustion oxygen, rather than suck the life out of you. 

Bring one of those CO detectors (thats carbon monoxide...which if inhaled enough, will start you turning pink..and that is a danger sign..if your fingers and face start turning pink..you probably only have a few minutes to live before passing out unconcious..unless you can get out of the heated enclosed environment fast and get some fresh
air.

So, timing is everything. Maybe take one of those compressed air horns that works off a can of air and give it 3 blasts every 15 minutes to warn everyone to pile outside and gulp some fresh air.

Now this place has every appearance of being haunted, so even if the setting and condition of it is ripe for telling ghosts stories..apres Xcountry sking or snowshoeing.. and there may be some unexplained disturbances upstairs or in the attic..

<From wiki>
"Historically, it was also commonly used as a method to commit suicide, usually by deliberately inhaling the exhaust fumes of a running car engine. Modern cars with electronically controlled combustion and catalytic converters produce so little carbon monoxide that this is much less viable. *Carbon monoxide poisoning has also been implicated as the cause of apparent haunted houses.* Symptoms such as delirium and hallucinations have led people suffering poisoning to think they have seen ghosts or to believe their house is haunted. <end>

So if the CO doesn't get you..."Lizzy Borden" coming down those creaky stairs...holding a bloody axe might!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> i'm thinking the ice will still be too thin to support any fishing huts by new year's this year, let alone 100 stompin dancin hootin revellers.
> 
> so i'm looking around for a silver weathered-wood abandoned farmhouse that we could rent. Then people could cross-country ski or snowshoe as they pleased.


So they are going to stay there until sunrise? 



> buddy teams only for safety reasons, plus everyone would have to wear one of those headlamp flashlights. It will be pitch black, no light except stars & moon if we're lucky & if the night is clear.


That's cute..they could all pretend they are Cape Breton coal miners..
and sing..
"It's a working man l am
And I've been down under ground
And I swear to God if l ever see the sun
Or for any length of time
I can hold it in my mind
I never again will go down under ground"




> if there's no road in, we'd need at least a couple of skidoos. Have to transport in a propane space heater with its own exhaust flue, because the original chimney will probably be unsafe (note to self: ask carverman to please figure out how to set up the temporary flue).


Have you ever used one of these roaring monsters before...they sound a few decibels down from boeing 747 engine...and if you stick a flue on it..pretty much all the heat goes out the flue outside..because they work by sucking
in fresh air, mixing it with propane.then blowing the combusted products out the back... along with the heat of course..like some minature jet engine.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-Tank-Top-Heater-5RCC1?Pid=search



> an advantage of terra firma is that we could build a gigantic roaring bonfire outside (not the farmhouse) (note to self: transport enuf firewood on the skidoo).


You kidding? You can't transport enough firewood on the back of a snowmobile seat to last more than 30 minutes..use the dilapidated building..tear up the floors..the summer kitchen..take a saw and chop down some nearby trees to pile on the bonfire....
.....city slickers...sheeesh! 



> another advantage is that the tables for food & drinks can be set up inside a reasonably cozy heated room. Ice-fishing huts are too small to shelter large buffet tables, while putting em outside - on the ice itself - would be iffy in case it would snow or storm (note to self: need more food, one large ham plus one plum pudding are not enough).


Here's a tip..when people get cold they shiver and need more energy to stay warm.. so they need to eat and drink more. 
2or3 spiral cut hams, buns, potato salad, mixed bean salad, hot coffee, hot chocolate, and maybe some "rum" or kaleua to go into it to make some nice "hot toddys", infront of a roaring
bonfire.
..and maybe some Timmy's donuts to go along with the plum puddin'..cuz not everyone likes plum puddin'....

*" If you don't eat your meat, you can't have any pudding! How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?"
after all..it's just another brick in the wall..*


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i've found the perfect palace. It's a genuine chinked log cabin, probably dates back to the 1800s. Beautiful dormer windows. Look at that knockout front door with its curved top. It must have been the work of a local finishing carpenter, possibly a cabinetmaker.

it's owned, not abandoned. I'm negotiating with the farmer. They live elsewhere on the property & maintain the antique log house as a summer campsite.

at first they said No Parties, but when i explained it was a virtual party only they got quite interested. Said the place is already stocked with dry firewood out back.

they say there is an original cast iron wood-burning stove which they cook on in the summertime, so the brick chimney is still safe. No need for the propane monster.
.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I like that one, humble_pie - much more suitable than your first effort! I think it will be worth Meredie and I taking a virtual flight from Vancouver to attend a virtual party at a place like that! And it got too cold to stay all night, we would definitely accept Toronto.gal's invitation!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> i've found the perfect palace. It's a genuine chinked log cabin, probably dates back to the 1800s. Beautiful dormer windows. Look at that knockout front door with its curved top. It must have been the work of a local finishing carpenter, possibly a cabinetmaker.


Right on..now that's the power of positive thinking comrade! 



> it's owned, not abandoned. I'm negotiating with the farmer. They live elsewhere on the property & maintain the antique log house as a summer campsite.


I rented one similar up in Killa-loo Ontario (near Renfrew) a few years ago when me and my youngest bro..(an avid motorcyclist and instructor) came to visit me in Ottawa from far out west..anyway, the farmer had a daughter...
that married a truckdriver ...(starting to sound like some country lyrics to a song here).. that decided to open up an RV trail riding business.
(this is the rat, that ate the malt, that sat in the house that
Jack built) 

I wanted to treat my bro to a day of challenging trail riding, riding in open water swamps, waist high beaver dam ponds, and thin ice on frozen small shallow (3ft?) lake end etc.
We did the trail riding thing most of the day, had a "shore lunch" prepared for us by our host..and as an added bonus we had a nicely fixed up cabin with a wood stove, electricity, radio and all the comforts of home..to spend the night there.

We had a great time that weekend and free lavish breakfast put on by the farmer and his wife! 

So maybe? you should spend a weekend with the farmer and his wife and convince them that you are a very nice guy and
you won't trash the place?... and maybe they will rent it out to you?



> at first they said No Parties, but when i explained it was a virtual party only they got quite interested. Said the place is already stocked with dry firewood out back.


Well virtual parties can get wild with lots of virtual alcoholic spirits around..besides
I think there are a few CMF ladies here that can really whoop it up.."if they let their hair down that is". 

I can bring my $7.95 "LCBO's california finest" wine..
...and was it P.A. that loves that $200 a bottle stuff?..that she only opens on special occassions?

P.A..was that you that is the connasieur of fine wines?..or some other CMF lady I was thinking of? 



> they say there is an original cast iron wood-burning stove which they cook on in the summertime, so the brick chimney is still safe. No need for the propane monster.


Just doesn't get any better than this! 









[/QUOTE]

So as Confusious once said.."to every virtual problem or dilema...there is always a reality solution!"

Next challenge..planning the evening's entertainment
and a backup (plan b)?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it is a historic log cabin & a very pretty one at that. But here's a caution. It's only the party venue, so people who can party all night can stay all night. It's not a place to sleep over, ie there's no electricity, running water, beds or blankets.

conveniently, it's also close to civilization, with hotels, lodges & b & bs nearby, so people can book a decent room with a terrific Hot Bath maybe even a Sauna w Spa for new year's day.

there's a road in & the farmer says he'll help with trucking in all the supplies.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! That's a beauty, humble. My kind of party!

I could bring some cheap _Château Rothschild rosé_ I acquired in Bordeaux, but I think some homemade _moose milk_ would really hit the spot. Does anyone have a good recipe? For food I 2nd dubmac on the freshly made _tourtière_, but with an additional side of red beets. For entertainment we have Karen's lovely granddaughter on the guitar and fiddle, and maybe some cards? Maybe if KaeJ brings a cigar I'll finally give it a try as well

I can beat a path and provide some emergency transportation_ à la Bombardier_ if we get snowed in. My sled is equipped with first aid supplies and all the basic tools just in case. I'm not much into cross country skiing, but I enjoy show shoeing in the woods. I'll throw a portable stove and hot chocolate/_Kahlúa_ in my pack. I also recce'd a good backup cabin in the Saguenay (as per carver's request) It has the possibility of ice fishing, but I have no clue who owns it and it's a ways back in the woods


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> I'm negotiating with the farmer.


Wow, an options trading expert with sharp rental negotiating skills to boot, how about that! 

I completely agree with Karen about the 2nd palace being nicer! The former picture looks more like a castle in medieval ghost town; perhaps located too far also, possibly in Transylvania or more accurately in Wallachia [all that was missing were the vampire bats, LOL], whereas the latter looks more like a Canadian palace indeed & the barbed wire fence would surely keep the libating guests [KaeJS] safe from falling in some lake. 

I volunteer to be the Creative Events Coordinator as we will need party hats, etc., but I'll need an assistant:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i am a bit worried about the food or rather the lack of food so far. Bless you mode for thinking of a tourtière. Given the lack of comestibles i sincerely hope you are volunteering one or 2, not just recommending them ... any kind of red beet side dish would be great.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll try to dig up a recipe for caribou. That stuff they serve in quebec city during carnaval.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Wow, an options trading expert with sharp rental negotiating skills to boot, how about that!


didn't know that....I'm impressed too!
..yo da man "Humble"! 



> I completely agree with Karen about the 2nd palace being nicer! The former picture looks more like a castle in medieval ghost town; perhaps located too far also, possibly in Transylvania or more accurately in Wallachia [all that was missing were the vampire bats, LOL], whereas the latter looks more like a Canadian palace indeed & the barbed wire fence would surely keep the libating guests [KaeJS] safe from falling in some lake.


It looked a bit like the castle at Elisinore 
(Strange Brew with Bob and Doug Mackenzie..our shining examples of "Canadian Culture" exposed to the world).

New Years Eve is actually the 7th day of Christmas..so we should invite Bob&Doug..as long as they bring their own donuts and "two-fours" of course.. cuz' they ain't gonna be guzzlin' all my beer!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tonXBiPY93s&feature=related


> I volunteer to be the Creative Events Coordinator as we will need party hats, etc., but I'll need an assistant:


The first virtual New Year's Eve party CEC..go for it "grrl"!

Now what kind of assistant are you looking for?
<pick one>

a) young and pretty..but lacking experience in organizing events
...so you have to tell her everything twice?
b) older and mature, but deep down... a "know-it-all" and counters you with her own opinions on how things should be done

c) middle age guy "sylvester stallone muscular type".."ay!.."sweets".. where ya want me to put this stuff down?"

d) older experienced day trader/accountant/financial expert
who means well..but just talks about investing this and that, while trying to help..knocking over this and that..and the stack of party hats..


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> i'll try to dig up a recipe for caribou. That stuff they serve in quebec city during carnaval.


Where are you going to find cariboo around here Humble?
Why not make it Moose meat on a bun..tastes about the same.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I was assuming he meant *this* kind of caribou:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caribou_(drink)

Once upon a time I visited the ice hotel in Sweden and went to a reindeer farm at the same time. Reindeer is delicious!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> I was assuming he meant *this* kind of caribou:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caribou_(drink)
> 
> Once upon a time I visited the ice hotel in Sweden and went to a reindeer farm at the same time. Reindeer is delicious!


Ok..didn't realize he meant the drink instead of the meat.
So this is available as a premix at the Society des Alcools in Quebec?
Makes perfect sense, because you can drink it straight out of the bottle
during Carnaval..or at any virtual New Years party.
Red wine + Canadian Club (or Jameson Irish Whisky) + some maple syrup for sweetner , add some cloves or cinnamon and you have a potent drink for the night!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> I was assuming he meant *this* kind of caribou:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caribou_(drink)
> 
> Once upon a time I visited the ice hotel in Sweden and went to a reindeer farm at the same time. Reindeer is delicious!


Yum! Reindeer meat would certainly make a great Xmas tradition.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

caribou is the signature quebec carnaval firewater. Here's a description plus recipe. Sometimes the proportion of vodka & brandy is much higher

_Caribou, a feisty alcoholic beverage, became popular in the early Carnivals. The recipe was created by Ti-Père, a business that was first established on Ste-Thérèse Street in the lower city, then, more recently, in Old Québec. Suffice it to say a typical caribou contains brandy, vodka, sherry and port... Wow!_ 

Caribou Recipe for 10:

6 oz. Vodka
6 oz. Brandy
12 1/2 oz. Canadian Sherry
12 1/2 oz. Canadian Port

as for food, i'm putting in an order for 6 deboned defatted canards à l'orange at an excellent caterer. One duck is so small when you remove its skeleton & cellulite that it can only yield 3-4 servings.

they'll deliver any order over $500 so i'm thinking also 3 or 4 shrimp & smoked salmon cold mousses, also checking out their cheeses & desserts.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

re reindeer meat how could anybody consume a dish that was once named Donner or Blitzen ...

although michaelle jean did manage to scarf down a slice of raw seal liver.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> i am a bit worried about the food or rather the lack of food so far. Bless you mode for thinking of a tourtière. Given the lack of comestibles i sincerely hope you are volunteering one or 2, not just recommending them ... any kind of red beet side dish would be great.


Food is not really my _forté_, humble, but I could probably source some _tourtière_ and side dish of red beets and _pear chutney_ as dubmac also requested. The menu you suggested before also sounded amazing - my internet is just too slow to find it all. I'm more of an equipment/supply person should anyone need a tool or first aid I probably carry it in my pockets or pack. I have lots of outdoor skills, but fine cooking not so much unfortunately. I never heard of _Caribou drink_, but it sounds similar to moose milk. Typically moose milk is made in a large container by mixing things like vodka, vanilla ice cream and Kahlua. Eggnog, Kahlua and nutmeg is also pretty good.



humble_pie said:


> So far i'm bringing a couple of mumm's cordon rouge brut plus my 2 drums plus my 12-pound clove-studded diamond-scored olde/english/colonial/virginia baked ham with its special brandy/raisin/orange sauce.





MoneyGal said:


> I will steam a plum pudding...with hard sauce.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Actually I will be bringing some red wine after all, and attemp to make a batch of hot _Glühwein_ (which, until I just googled it, I've been calling "bluevine"..) To bring a bit of European flavour to this virtual party.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> I am looking for a place to go on New Years that is quiet


How are we doing so far with the suggestions?


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

> How are we doing so far with the suggestions?


Oh dear, I guess it must be admitted that we haven't been very helpful!


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm attempting to create some new CDs for the Karaoke machine today, so "quiet" will not describe my place....


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

buddy up everybody who plans to x-country ski or snowshoe.
.











.

traversing unknown terrain in the pitch dark in the dead of winter is extremely dangerous. Can we please name mode Chief of Security. His job to make sure nobody gets lost. This is so important he probably needs an assistant.

headlights (above) are essential. Everyone should buddy up every 10 or 15 minutes or whenever mode thinks, maybe blow a whistle or sound a siren like they do on the water at kids' summer camps.

which buddies end up spending the night together is another story ...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> Oh dear, I guess it must be admitted that we haven't been very helpful!


KaeJS is a *k*ool guy and pretty sure he won't mind that we have opened up his imagination, I mean, how could one compare plain beer to a Caribou drink; M.gal's 'plum pudding' & 'moose meat on a bun' with whatever other finger foods he had in mind in that 'quiet' restaurant? 

And of course even on New Year's Eve, I could not forget my stocks, so I quite liked the BBD.B transportation that mode has offered, but yes, I definitely would need his assistant to keep me safe [as not sure at all that he would].


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> caribou is the signature quebec carnaval firewater. Suffice it to say a typical caribou contains brandy, vodka, sherry and port... Wow![/I]
> 
> Caribou Recipe for 10:
> 
> ...



uhhh..Humble..you forgot the sweet syrup..anyway, I think you're getting a bit carried away with too much alcohol, if that is for a party of 10..(IMO of course

split that up into 12 portions and it amounts to about *3+ oz of alcohol per person*. Whether sipped or gulped quickly..when that much hits the "old brains"..it will be like a being hit with a boxing glove...the party could be over..so you might ask "Snow White" aka Toronto.gal, to find and 
line up a few (7?) little beds for your guests, who, after
finishing off the caribou, will be staggering around with slurred speech and glassy eyes...and what about your own state of mind when that hits you?

If you end up like your guests..the party will be over after that first caribou of the night...better rethink that a bit.
(of course, Carve loves to spoil everyone's party). 

Ok,who wants to be completely stoned by 11 pm on New Years Eve in CMF virtual land? just one?...KaeJs....I thought you took enough punishment for this year with your Taco Hell experience? 



> as for food, i'm putting in an order for 6 deboned defatted canards à l'orange at an excellent caterer. One duck is so small when you remove its skeleton & cellulite that it can only yield 3-4 servings.


deboned. defatted. "deduct" $250 +tax+ $100 for delivery to the "little house in the woods"...I knew about all the fat..but I didn't know about the cellulite it adds on to the ladies that eat
it..
Ok..hands up for those in favour?
TG? 
MG?
KaeJS + GF
Marina..are you in?
Karen?
Hystat?
Mode?
TRM?
dubmac? 

That makes 10 already, so unless a few guest drop out on
the debonned-defatted-duck..there may not be enough for
you Humble..besides..what happened to that nice ham or
two you planned on bringing in the first place? 




> they'll deliver any order over $500 so i'm thinking also 3 or 4 shrimp & smoked salmon cold mousses, also checking out their cheeses & desserts.


Well you can bet that this order will be WELL over $500..nevermind all the free booze you are handing out.
What happened to the entertainment? I guess with that
much food and alcohol, entertainment may not be a priority
anymore.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> And of course even on New Year's Eve, I* could not forget my stocks*, so I quite liked the BBD.B transportation that mode has offered, but yes, I definitely would need his assistant to keep me safe [as not sure at all that he would].


Fer heaven's sake T.g! Can't you stop looking at your "Crackberry" stock apps for just a few hours..on "New Tears" Eve...it's not as though the financial world is going to come crashing around you.."29 style"..
TSE is closed on New Years day..it's the day after, you got to worry..so at least on Jan 1st 2012..you can sleep 
peacefully like Snow White in one of those portable cots..that Humble is going to spring for! 

And for some bed time reading..(if you still need it)..may I suggest? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Bust_Ahead


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> buddy up everybody who plans to x-country ski or snowshoe.
> .
> 
> which buddies end up spending the night together is another story ...


I'm in!
I can pull one of those baby-pulk's (crib on skiis) for anyone who over-imbibes. As for sleeping together -my wife tells me that..I snore


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm beginning to think this won't be a fit party to bring my granddaughter to - which is just as well since she knows absolutely nothing about the plans we've been making for her, and, since it's a virtual party, I hadn't planned to tell her!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> How are we doing so far with the suggestions?


I think I'll just tell her I want to stay home. She'll be pissed, but that's the way it goes. 



mode3sour said:


> Maybe if KaeJ brings a cigar I'll finally give it a try as well


So, you drink Glenfidditch, but you've never had a cigar? 

Hm. I'm bringing you a La Aurora Original Double Corona, stat!!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> I think I'll just tell her I want to stay home. She'll be pissed, but that's the way it goes.


too bad..we'll miss you in the "festivities", but under the circumstances..
probably a good choice..as the roadside checks will be everywhere, and
even as frugal as you are, it's still going to be some kind of hit on
your wallet at New Years. besides nothing better than to watch the
ball drop to signify the start of 2012 and maybe a kiss and a prayer for
the future...of mankind too. 



> So, you drink Glenfidditch, but you've never had a cigar?
> 
> Hm. I'm bringing you a La Aurora Original Double Corona, stat!!


Aye! Glenfiddich..laddie..that popular single malt scotch..I've had a bottle of it..
actually I like it mixed with the liquor (according to legend) of Bonnie Prince Charles of Scotland (Charles Edward Stuart), who fled to the Isle of Skye, after his defeat at the Battle of Culloden by the ruthless Duke of Cumberland.
Makem & Clancy have a song about that.

anyway.. my favorite drink is a mixture of the two..popularized as a "Rusty Nail"..
it certainly cleans up any "rusty nails" that may be ailing ya. 

I'm not a cigar afficiando (but I will gladly play one on tv), but that one sounds intriguing... however, last year, I did build a 6 string genuine cigar box guitar from a box of some Cuban ones, that bought from the proprietor of a smoke shop for $5.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> I'm bringing you a La Aurora Original Double Corona, stat!!


bring two of them


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Done.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> traversing unknown terrain in the pitch dark in the dead of winter is extremely dangerous. Can we please name mode Chief of Security. His job to make sure nobody gets lost. This is so important he probably needs an assistant.


Good idea, I'll try to borrow someone's St Bernard or quasi search dog as an assistant. A flashlight is a basic must to carry at all times, but remember it's much better to use your night vision as much as possible in the snow. A whistle is also very smart, but worst case the dog should be able to quickly find any strays when it's time to settle in. If buddies are sleeping together though the dog may think someone is hurt



Toronto.gal said:


> And of course even on New Year's Eve, I could not forget my stocks, so I quite liked the BBD.B transportation that mode has offered, but yes, I definitely would need his assistant to keep me safe [as not sure at all that he would].


Ah T.gal, we've only really disagreed when I've tried to protect people from the likes of RIM stock and corporate propaganda. Maybe I think you could open your mind and heart a bit sometimes, but I often defend the worst offenders of this as well. It doesn't mean I would let you freeze  Then who would I argue with? BBD does make the best sleds - they lead the way with direct injection technology, and Canada has their back


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

_" If buddies are sleeping together though the dog may think someone is hurt "_

smart doggie. That's why it's sometimes called "le petit mort." Especially when it's ecstatic & athletic.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Soo...what's it gonna be KaeJS...
you have had much input from the CMF ..where ya gonna go tomorrow night?
(PS: if you said a "quiet night at home...I'd understand...)


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

dubmac, if you're out celebrating tomorrow you might be alone 

Don't jump the gun, there's still another two days.

Last year I ended up at a little neighbourhood pub that would have been empty had it not been for a huge crew of my old school friends. Was a great night, no cover, no crowds, nobody other than people we all knew.

Are there any pubs in your area that are likely to be empty or close to it on New Years?

Hole in the wall places that are nowhere near trendy but serve a pint and a decent bit of pub fare?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

oops..thanks Dmoney for the correction - it could have all been embarassing showing up at the local "Fox and Hound" to receive odd looks.

My 'hood is between 4th and Broadway in Vancouver - many new cdns, older sets (read empty-nesters) and families (full nesters) - although UBC is close by, many 20-25 yr olds go home to their families so they aren't in the pubs this time of yr. I d suppose that the area around Yonge & St. Clair in Toronto might be an analogue to my neighborhood here - but I haven't really expereinced Toronto for several yrs.

That said - I think that there is the CDN Jr. Hockey Tournament playing a game New yrs eve - as are the Canucks - and there is always x-country skiing at Cypress Mtn (Hollyburn) about 35 min form home - that has always been one of our most celebrated activities - (they have an amazing old chalet - with wood burning stoves - beer-on-tap etc, and a live band (with fiddlers!)


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

dubmac said:


> Soo...what's it gonna be KaeJS...
> you have had much input from the CMF ..where ya gonna go tomorrow night?
> (PS: if you said a "quiet night at home...I'd understand...)


Quiet night at home.

But hopefully not too quiet.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Quiet night at home.
> 
> But *hopefully not too quiet.*


Tsk! TsK!..after all the suggestions and the big virtual party planned..
it boils down to a bottle of wine, a cigar, some beer, some scotch, maybe
a few Rusty Nails to go with that cigar....and watching the New Year's
Eve celebrations on TV...when the ball drops (or whatever) you give yer
sweetie a little kiss and then.........snorrrrrrrrrr...r.....r.....r....r.....
ah!..butno crowds to fight, no police roadblocks to pull you over..and best
of all..other than the booze, and a couple of cigars...the money stays in
your pocket. 

So here are the choices...

a) You can be frugal and cheap....popcorn and cola in front of the TV...rent a movie of your choice or two and watch it on the big screen and surround sound system ...get the wife (or gf), or maybe both?.. to refill it for ya...that's one of their jobs in life..to please their men..anyway. 

b) spend a few bucks at the LCBO today..and send for some Chinese at 9pm, before they close...(not so frugal..but still affordable)

c) take yer honey(s) to a fast food place (but NOT Taco Belle)...Dennys?
and enjoy a nice meal, so neither one of you have to cook while you
enjoy each other's company (still frugal to yer budget)

d) Get some nice veggies, frozen shrimp, instant rice and make a nice
stir fry...some of the "gals" here can suggest a recipie...I might be
able to as well..(that is very frugal)..and a 12 pack of your favourite
beer (still frugal)

e)..ok enough from me..somebody else can make some suggestions for
staying at home on NewYears eve..


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

carverman said:


> a) You can be frugal and cheap....popcorn and cola in front of the TV...rent a movie of your choice or two and watch it on the big screen and surround sound system ...get the wife (or gf), or maybe both?.. to refill it for ya...*that's one of their jobs in life..to please their men..*anyway.
> 
> 
> e)..ok enough from me..somebody else can make some suggestions for
> staying at home on NewYears eve..


Carver - the last time one of the guys made a comment like that, he was banned from dinners at my house for 6 months, and when he did get to eat again, he got the the one that dropped on the floor...  though as a good host, I would have kept your virtual plate filled and you happy for dinner the other night, NOT because it's my job...


e) Not because we're being frugal, but because we can't find a sitter, I just bought my groceries, and have a prime rib, some sides, and sparkling juice for the kids, and a good bottle of bubbly for the adults, and another family of close friends.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

carverman said:


> So here are the choices...


Just might not see her at all if she doesn't shape up.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Awwww kae.... What's going on?


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya... I thought you swore off women permanently?


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

If she doesn't shape up, she ain't worth it!

Unless it's your fault...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Carver - the last time one of the guys made a comment like that, he was banned from dinners at my house for 6 months, and when he did get to eat again, he got the the one that dropped on the floor...  though as a good host, I would have kept your virtual plate filled and you happy for dinner the other night, NOT because it's my job...


PA..did you not see the "just kidding"/grin" smiley? It was a sexist attempt at
humour..which as you know by now..is in my nature. No offence was directed,
intended,
meant for
targetted
for the sweet people on this CMF forum..the last time I made some kind of
comment like that..without thinking..I was lambasted by <not mentioning
any userid here> person of the female gender....so I slinked off with my
tail between my legs (metaphor here) and made up an acronym (CARVE)
to save her the bother of lambasting me in the future..
lambaste?...now how does one baste lambs to the slaughter...never mind

Ok..now here's where we get into a very ticklish discussion..the gender roles.
ie: Man works..brings home the "bacon"
woman/wife/gf /lady (stays at home.)."puts bacon in a frying pan and makes a meal out
of it"..
*what's wrong with that PA?.. the man has a job....woman/wife has her jobs..er chores..*
whatever...and both have to eat. 

I remember a Carliing Beer black Label tv commercial from "many" years back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFPJo0rQ9X0&feature=related
where the "husband" in a Bing Crosby crooning voice sings:

"Home sweet home..the little nest,
Where after work, a MAN can rest
or take a peaceful stroll outdoors
doing little simple chores'

Wife: scurrying around performing chores

"Weed the garden, cut the grass,
paint the window/fix the glass
trim the shrubbery...

"grind the axe!"
But take it easy dear..just relax!"

Man continues singing...
"Oh these little women have a way,
but maybe I forgot to say
she always has my favorite brand..
Carling Black label beer on hand.
(whistles to her ..as he's resting his heels in the hammock)

MABEL..BLACK LABEL!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Mmmmm.... Basted lamb... I love lamb. Carve I said I would have you over or inner not AS dinner.

I know you're kidding, otherwise I would have blasted you. I thought a little banter would get Kaes spirits up. I would grill his beer too especially since he is a little grouchy.

Nothing with people having there jobs or roles if that's what they both agree to. I also bing the bacon and do my share here, so to have everything added on because it's expected as a female really irks me. I have been in male dominated industries and outperformed most men, so when I come home I expect more equalizations. When I Was not working on mat leave I had no problems frying the bacon while hubby bought it home. I know it's fun and banter. 

Btw black label was awful beer! But cool commercials


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> Ya... I thought you swore off women permanently?


Right?

That's the issue. I didn't listen to myself. (LOL)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Right?
> 
> That's the issue. I didn't listen to myself. (LOL)


Did she not agree to bring the chocolate milk? You can still join the virtual party, I'll bring you chocolate milk.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha, PA. 

If you're bringing chocolate milk to the virtual party, then I will be there.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Well peops, as the forum's Event Coordinator, I'm already at the 'genuine chinked log cabin' that HP rented for us & I'm busy setting up our table for 2night! Managed to get here before the freezing rain began last night, but my [male] assistant has not yet arrived. 










For those that can't make it to our 1st CMF Virtual Party, I wish you all a happy & safe New Year!










*KaeJS:* you never guessed how imaginative your CMF friends were, did ya? [hope it all works out 4 u 2night].


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mon dieu. How'd you get all that trucked in t.gal. I am having a spot of trouble with the farmer, he's demanding extra money now that he sees how much stuff we need to transport.

and where'd you stay last night.

(light bulb) suddenly i remember that the farmer said his 22-year-old son would help w the trucking, who knows, maybe the accommodation as well lol.

any sign of carverman ? has his sound equipment arrived at the main farmhouse yet ? that's probably why they want more $$, carve is such a high-maintenance kind of guy.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I have extra chocolate milk, is it needed? Did I miss the party? I still have an our before the new year.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> m
> any sign of carverman ? has his sound equipment arrived at the main farmhouse yet ? that's probably why they want more *$$, carve is such a high-maintenance kind of guy*.


Am Not! 

So Sorry, folks.....I was watching the ball drop and after a "few" beers..
fell asleep at the wheel..sort of speak...but being a 65 year guy...I think
most of us will understand.

Ok oK! ,<carve speaking in a Bob&Doug Mackenzie banter...our Canadian
cultural icons>..
I brought some some equipment with me..3 of my 7 guitars.
(3 are Les Pauls..but wail in different ways.....a stacked 100watt Marshall
amp, like the WHO and countless other groups use..and my song books
of popular 70s, 80s, 90s tunes...
BTW...I don't do hip hop, rap, and other more "modern" songs...
I don't do lady gag-ga and I dont do Justen Beaver...

so to start off...here is my wailing version of "auld lang syne" to welcome
in 2012....hopefully a better year than the last..disaster wise.

*Here are the lyrics to Auld Lang Syne.*

you can sing along if you want..it's in the key of G..

<carve pluggin in the Les Paul guitar and cranking the volume..

ok, for those of the Scottish heritage, lets start off with the traditional welcome to the New Year..
here some rocker version bagpipes playing one of Robbie Burns finest offerings to to the warld..
Aye..Scotland the brave!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn2tj49DOWY&feature=related


Should auld CMFacquaintance be forgot, 
And never brought to mind? 
Should auld CMF acquaintance be forgot, 
And auld lang syne! 

CHORUS

For auld lang syne, my dears, <youse lovely ladies too!>
For auld lang syne. 
We’ll tak a cup o’ kindness yet, <and some of that $200 wine>
For auld lang syne.

And surely ye’ll be your pint stowp! , <fill up my pint please..I'm getting thirsty..I don't play fer nuthin..ya know!>
And surely I’ll be mine!
And we’ll tak a cup o’kindness yet,
For auld lang syne.

We twa hae run about the braes,
And pou’d the gowans fine;
But we’ve wander’d mony a weary fit,
Sin’ auld lang syne.

We twa hae paidl’d in the burn, carve: "paid in the bum?...I certainly have!>
Frae morning sun till dine;
But seas between us braid hae roar’d
Sin’ auld lang syne.

And there’s a hand, my trusty fere!
And gie’s a hand o’ thine!
And we’ll tak a right gude-willie waught, carve:what "willie" are ye talking about Robbie?
For auld lang syne. <ok Robbie..ya had too many pints laddie..jes keep yer hands and wee willie to yerself..laddie!>

Happy New Years!

and for you money gals..
here's yer rendition...may 2012 bring health, lots of wealth and happiness in your lives..I loves ya all!
(clip from Jimmy Stewart's "its a wonderful life")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3sXVxqDbFk&feature=related


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry, our fiddler and I missed our virtual flight and it sounds like Carverman didn't make it either, so I guess there was no music at the party! 

Happy New Year to you all, anyway!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> m
> 
> (light bulb) suddenly i remember that the farmer said his 22-year-old son would help w the trucking, who knows, maybe the accommodation as well lol.


I would prefer to bunk with the farmers daughter, (if there is no other choice of course)..rather than with his son..thankyew..


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> Sorry, our fiddler and I missed our virtual flight and it sounds like Carverman didn't make it either, so I guess there was no music at the party!
> 
> Happy New Year to you all, anyway!


Well, I made it..finally..but where is everybody?..why is all the food put away,
and the party hats and it's so quiet? What time where we supposed to
show up?
Uh...party co-ordinator (ms T.g?
Shouldn't I been given a heads up on the time to arrive!

It's difficult since some of us are in different time zones too.
I was in outer space ..at least for a while..snore!...dreaming of cabbages
and kings and stuff like that.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> Sorry, our fiddler and I missed our virtual flight and it sounds like Carverman didn't make it either, so I guess there was no music at the party!
> 
> Happy New Year to you all, anyway!


Karen..it looks like a "few" of us didn't get on that flight tonight..er..last night.

From Joni Mitchell's "This flight tonight"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTfB8Q6DpZ0

I shouldn't hove got on this flight tonight
The lights down there, that's where we'll land
Ooh, ooh, love is blind"
Oh starbright, starbright....
Turn this crazy bird around..
Shouldn't have got on this flight tonight.

Music is rollin' folks......folks????

Any requests? (what a bunch of party bloopers 
So is this a "one man party"?


Ok I'll just have to please my self then..
Went to a New Years Party..no one was there"

New Years Party (lyrics modified from Rick Nelson's Garden Party)

I went to a New Year's party to reminisce with my old friends
A chance to share old memories and play our songs again
When I got to the New Year's party, they all knew my name
But No one recognized me,because I didn't look the same

CHORUS
But it's all right now, I learned my lesson well.
You see, ya can't please everyone, so ya got to please yourself

People came from miles around, everyone was there
HP brought his bagpipes, there was magic in the air
Over in the corner, much to my surprise
Mr. Kaejs hid in Bob Dylan's shoes wearing his disguise

CHORUS

lott-in-dah-dah-dah, lot-in-dah-dah-dah

Played them all the old songs, thought that's why they came
No one heard the music, we didn't look the same
I said hello to "Plugging Alone", Karen missed her flight
When I sang a song about a auld lang syne
it was starting to get light

Went to a New Years Party..and nobody was there,
they all had gone to their beds...dreaming of investments this year,
All the bottles were empty..and so was the plates of food,
They didn't leave enough for me, they just didn't care.

So I plugged in my guitar, cranked the volume up
Played some songs I knew best..
There was music suspended in the cool night air

So it's all right now, I've learned my lesson well...
If ya can't please everyone... might as well please yourself..

Carve ( say goodnight everybody...it's 4AM!)


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

You have a song for every occasion, don't you carverman - I loved this one! 

I 've had the flu today, so I couldn't have eaten any of that delicious looking food that Toronto.gal laid out for us anyway.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> You have a song for every occasion, don't you carverman - I loved this one!


Sure thing Karen! Is that some kind of request?
"I am music and I write the songs..(well at least modify the existing lyrics)

I've been alive ..it seems like forever
And I (probably) wrote the very first song
I put the words and the melodies together
I am Mr. music
And I write the songs

[Chorus:]
I write the songs that make the whole world sing
I write the songs of love and special things
I write the songs that make the young (and older) girls cry
I write the songs, I write the songs

My home lies deep within you
And I've got my own place in your soul
Now when I look out through your eyes
I'm young again, even tho' I'm very old

I write the songs that make the whole world sing
I write the songs of love and special things
I write the songs that make the CMF girls cry
I write the songs, I write the songs

<change key and tempo here>
Oh, my music makes you dance and gives you spirit to take a chance
And I wrote some rock 'n roll so you can move
Music fills your heart, well that's a real fine place to start
It's from me.....it's for you, 
It's from you....it's for me
It's just a worldwide sym....phon........neeeeeeey

I write the songs that make the whole world sing
I write the songs of love and special things
I write the songs that make (T.g/M-G/Karen/PA/B/Marina) cry
I write the songs.... and I write them for free...



> I 've had the flu today, so I couldn't have eaten any of that delicious looking food that Toronto.gal laid out for us anyway.


Well, they spread the table, partook of, and didn't leave me a crumb that
even a mouse would appreciate!..hmmmfff


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't have much time to write now, but just wanted to say that for those that missed the party, 










is just a few weeks away, so we can have another party!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I don't have much time to write now, but just wanted to say that for those that missed the party,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another party?...all..righty then! 
Sorry, I missed last nights New Years eve party...ahem..fell asleep at
the switch..missed the ball drop...oh well..but I was awake and
ready to party at 3am....but everyone went home..Karen and her
granddaughter missed their flight....those things happen.

As a suggestion for the next one..
Heads up notification on CMF..
Specify start time....and if I can stay awake after 11pm (my time)..I'll
be there.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Carverman, your rendition of "I Write the Songs" made me want to hear the real thing, so here it is, by Barry Manilow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-fev20voMc


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> Carverman, your rendition of "I Write the Songs" made me want to hear the real thing, so here it is, by Barry Manilow:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-fev20voMc


That song won a grammy many years ago....it was nominated along with
Gord Lightfoot's "Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" which is a more monotonous
melody in recanting the story of the wreck....
but " I write the Songs" turned out to be a blockbuster hit for Barry Manilow.

But Barry didn't write the song..and the history of this song goes back a bit
before he made it famous...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Write_the_Songs


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I don't have much time to write now, but just wanted to say that for those that missed the party,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the theme song lyrics for it..
Out of the smoke at the dawn of man
Out of the ocean across the sand
Reaching forth with her ancient hand
Dragon lady

Out of the flames of a man's desire
A hair-raising voice from an evil choir
Reigning down like a freezing fire
Dragon lady

She appears mysteriously
You don't take her seriously
Until you're under her spell

Dragon lady takes you by the heart
Dragon lady takes you by the heart


----------

